# Common, but not!



## Bottlefly (Jul 23, 2005)

I am a collector of common bottles in uncommon colors.  I would like to show just a few of the some of the ones I have.  This is a cobalt blue ozomulsion.  Almost always seen in amber.







 Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey Bottlefly and welcome to the forum. That is an uncommon catagory of collecting. I imagine you can come up with some pretty rare pieces if you have the time and money![]  I have seen a couple of commons on Ebay go for pretty big bucks due to the color. There was an emerald green biXby with a thousand seed bubbles that was simply stunning. Another one that comes to mind was a yellow (and I mean YELLOW) BIM Dr. Pierce that I wish now I had purchased for a friend of mine that has a nice collection of Pierces. Keep the Pics coming and happy diggin,  Kelley


----------

